# FS: 90g with stand, a few 10g, CO2 Atomizer, Sponge filters



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to my recent accident, I hurted my back badly.
It is time for me to shut down my 90g glass tank and a few 10g tanks. Please take a look at what I have. 
I am keeping my 33g for personal stress therapy. lol.

48x18x25 glass tank with metal stand only (still running as planted shrimp tank), $320









Additional Equipments:
Eheim 2028 Pro2, with hose and double tap values, spray bar and intake set, $160
part#7444450 (I have 3 pieces); $10each piece
part#7343150 (I have 2 sealing gasket/o ring); $18/each
Terminator UV with newly installed bulb, $60
Up aqua CO2 Atomizer system / diffuser 16/22mm, installed 3 months ago, $25
Stealth Heater, $25/ea
Substrate in tank(consists of 3 bags 9L ADA Amazon II-since Feb2010, 1 bag eco-complete, 50lbs gravel + some Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil bought from RONA), enough to fill 4' tank 6" deep, $100
Tank must be sold before substrate can be emptied out.

OR you can take the complete 90g tank setup with stand, with substrate, driftwood 1 piece, and plants and 2 units of SunBlaster T5 High Output light fixtures with bulbs 6400K 4 feet for $740.
Of course all extra medias for the Eheim unit, I will throw them in for free.

-------------------------------------------------------

Another bucket of 9L bag of ADA II and 2-3 bags of fluval shrimp stratum mixed together that fills a 29 gallon tank with bottom dimensions 30" x 12" , 3 inches in height. Fairly new, used around 4 months. till in excellent shape, bought from Frank for $40. Never been utilized or used after I bought it.

10g glass tank, with a dual sponge filter, and ada substrate, $25/each ( I have 4 running)

Up aqua CO2 Atomizer system / diffuser 12/16mm NEW $25 
Very effective unit, way better than glass/ceramic diffuser. Pic shows a 16/22mm size.









Sponge filter single, 6"H with tube, 3"W. NEW $6 each









Dual sponge filter for shrimp tank. Brand New. $5 each









*Eclipse1 Lighting hood and filtration system* Asking for $20
Condition: 7/10
The Eclipse® top-mounted, 3-stage system combines simple, elegant styling with superior performance efficiency. The result: 100% water-to-media contact for excellent water quality and a healthier environment for your plants and fish.
It fits 10g tank.

24" (20W, T8) Aqua-Glo (brand new), $5


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

daily dump


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

new items added. Plus lowered the price for the tank set.
Also, there will be a 29g with stingray stand (Mahogany) listed soon in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top.
New item will be added tomorrow.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

dump to top, new items added.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to top. Price lowered.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump..


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Marina 20g setup SOLD.
More equipments will be added. Stay tuned for winter clearance.


----------



## mta28 (Apr 23, 2011)

willing to just sell the tank? thanks


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

mta28: someone is asking on the whole setup.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

man, wish you were closer, i'd take both those sponge filters. Let me know if you ever come out this way.
Thanks


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Shutting down 90g and 10g tanks due to back health issue.
New listing is up.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey jeff sent u a pm


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Will you part with the stingray 29gal stand?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Jasonator said:


> Will you part with the stingray 29gal stand?


I sold m 29g with stingray stand 2 month ago.


----------

